# Official American Idol thread (Spoilers)



## MissMissy (Dec 30, 2006)

ANyone like this show. I love it. Cnat get enough of it. I want to audtion. But i dont know if i have the voice for it, nor the looks to be a famous person.But it would be an expierence.


----------



## michal_cohen (Dec 30, 2006)

i used to watch it but i dont have time anymore

i prefer to be here


----------



## Simone (Jan 2, 2007)

Yeah, I saw previews for this yesterday, show's supposed to start up again sometime this month. In the previews, it seemed as though they were focusing me on the contestants that could sing, good for a change.

I KNOW I can't sing near well enough for it, but I'd try out if I thought there was a chance at all, there's image people on staff for the show, you ought to try out just to do so.


----------



## Aquilah (Jan 2, 2007)

For some strange reason, we only watch the auditions... Once it hits where they're singing in the studio w/ the audience (or whatnot), we stop watching it! I told John this year we need to watch it 100% all the way!


----------



## usersassychick0 (Jan 2, 2007)

I did for like the 2nd and 4th seasons but then I stopped after that!


----------



## dixiewolf (Jan 2, 2007)

I have watched every season except for the 1st one. I watch from the auditions all the way to the finale, and I also vote. :vogel: My mom votes too, lol. It starts on the 16th of January.


----------



## crazy13eautiful (Jan 3, 2007)

I can't wait to watch it! I too wanted to audition, but I'm unsure.


----------



## pinkbundles (Jan 3, 2007)

baaaaaaaaah! i only watch the try-outs!


----------



## LVA (Jan 3, 2007)

me too ... cuz it's kinda funni  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pinkbundles (Jan 3, 2007)

kinda? it's hilarious!!! :rotfl:


----------



## LVA (Jan 3, 2007)

I was trying to be nice  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I've always wondered if they are faking it for the attention or they realli think they can sing :icon_scratch:


----------



## sarahgr (Jan 3, 2007)

I LOVE american idol...the best part are the auditions...i guess i feel better about myself when they makes asses of themselves...lol...(i can't sing to save my life)...cant wait till it starts again!!!!!


----------



## dixiewolf (Jan 3, 2007)

There are some people that are so horrible I always felt like they HAD to know they were terrible, I mean, I can hear myself when I sing and I know I am bad singer, hence, why I would never in my life try out for AI, lol. I always know when the worst singers are about to sing. They always say something like, "I sing like an angel." or "I sing just like (insert a previous winner here)"


----------



## pinkpeach (Jan 4, 2007)

I started watching this last season and loved it. Can't wait for the premiere!


----------



## annne88 (Jan 8, 2007)

you should totally try out! its worth the shot. lol.


----------



## daer0n (Jan 8, 2007)

Hmm..we never watch it all the way, we -sometimes- watch the auditions, cause it's pretty funny to see all these weirdoes try to make it in lol

other than that i don't really support it, nor i like Simon at all..


----------



## cathydaniels (Jan 9, 2007)

I am a true American Idol Junkie. I cant wait for this years show to start. Has anyone out there purchased Chris Daughtry's new CD. Its awesome, and he didn't even win last year.:moa:


----------



## cynpat2000 (Jan 10, 2007)

*My 8 year old daughter got Chris" cd for x-mas, it is pretty good. My daughter is in love with him.LOL. My fave idol was Katharine Mcphee. I cant wait for it to come back on to watch all the bad ones. it is so funny to watch them. :rotfl: :rotfl: *

*Diana degarmos cd was pretty good also. Ive got it. and Kelly clarksons.The only one I didnt like was Fantasia. I was hoping diana would win that year.:frown: *


----------



## hollyxann (Jan 10, 2007)

im obsessed with american idol. i have class that nite when it starts though. ugh. thank god of tivo! lol.

i got chris' cd, carries, both of kellys, i want to get katherines and kelly picklers.

plus ive made my own mixes of songs song on the show itself.

i loved elliot. i wish he would get a cd out.


----------



## jdepp_84 (Jan 12, 2007)

Well, I have to say that im not too excited about the actual competition as I am about the auditions. Some people are just so horrible! hehe.


----------



## angieluvsmakeup (Jan 12, 2007)

i luv watching american idol...simon is funny!


----------



## Callisto (Jan 12, 2007)

I really like the show but I'm just sad that House won't be back for another 3 weeks because of it XD


----------



## dixiewolf (Jan 12, 2007)

I love it too. I have Carrie's, and Clay Aiken's. I am going to buy the Chris one and the Elliott one (he is recording one). I also like Taylor, and Kelly Clarkson. The ones I didnt like was Katherine and Fantasia. Oh and I also really liked Jessica Sierra.


----------



## Callisto (Jan 12, 2007)

^ That's funny, I really liked Katherine and didn't like Taylor! But I really do like Kelly Clarkson too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lorann10 (Jan 13, 2007)

Love this show. I've watched it every season. I'm one of the few, it seems, who doesn't like the auditions all that much &amp; usually can't wait until they start the actual contest. I had to add a text message package to my phone last year just so I could vote, vote, vote.


----------



## LisaM07 (Jan 14, 2007)

Heres an article i found about American Idol this season... its interesting.

What twist is lurking for 'American Idol'? - REALITY TV - MSNBC.com


----------



## cathydaniels (Jan 15, 2007)

The count down is on. Its starts tomorrow Tuesday 1/16/07. I will be glued to the TV.


----------



## crazy13eautiful (Jan 16, 2007)

I can't wait =D Yee! I read somewhere that the worst city for auditions was Seattle, looking forward to that episode =D


----------



## Manda (Jan 17, 2007)

I watched all of last season, I only voted at the end though haha. Its on right now


----------



## ienjoymakeup (Jan 17, 2007)

Sometimes it's just too awkward. Like when someone wants it sooo bad, but they just aren't very good. That's hard to watch.


----------



## jeansguyokc (Jan 17, 2007)

The Seattle episode does look bad. I enjoyed last night. The girl that sounded like the lion in The wizard Of Oz was just freaky.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jan 17, 2007)

Chris totally should have won last year...but I like Taylor and Katherine either way.

jeansguyokc: I know! It was so creepy...yet, I was laughing at the same time! lol.

Yeah, I was excited that the first episode of auditions was in Minnesota...I'm originally from Minneapolis!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tadzio79 (Jan 17, 2007)

yep, this I definitely watch faithfully!!! lmao!!! :add_wegbrech:

they had some wacky ones last nite, it was hilarious!!!


----------



## tadzio79 (Jan 17, 2007)

I've only watched the 1st season faithfully, then I've just been watching the auditions ever since.


----------



## crazy13eautiful (Jan 18, 2007)

Gosh, the auditions so far have been HORRIBLE! Wow lol


----------



## hollyxann (Jan 18, 2007)

haha wow on this season! lmao. some of these people are killin me. lol.


----------



## lizpeltola (Jan 18, 2007)

only wacth auditions. the rest gets boring


----------



## Sarah84 (Jan 19, 2007)

i love american idol, really hope they show this years series over here. Gutted that Chris didn't win last year.

My fave winner from previous years has to be Kelly Clarkson


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 19, 2007)

Hahaha...that was hilarious!

Some of those people CAN'T be serious! And for the ones that are, I feel really sorry for them!

That one nerdy guy with the creepy stare, omg! He said that his workers encouraged him to audition. You know that they were all having a party, laughing and makin' fun of that poor guy.

And that other little guy that Simon said looked like one of those creature's in the woods or however he put it....I was laughing but that's sooo mean and wrong!


----------



## AprilRayne (Jan 19, 2007)

I am embarrassed to say that the guy with the creepy stare was from Utah!! I'm so ashamed!! What about that chick with the white hair and red lipstick with the saggy boobs!! LMAO!! And the one whos nickname is the hottness, she looked like a dude!!


----------



## Marisol (Jan 20, 2007)

I watched it last night. Holy moly... some of those people are out of their minds.


----------



## Marisol (Jan 20, 2007)

Rosie O'Donnell on Paula Abdul and "American Idol"

Do you agree with Rosie and Elizabeth?

Here is my issue...people know that they are going to be on TV. They sign the release and I am sorry, they should know that they really aren't singers.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 20, 2007)

LOL Oh, yeah, how could I forget them!

I see what they are saying and I agree it's not right to be making fun of people but I also agree with what you said. I just really wonder how many of those people are putting on an act just to be on tv. It's so hard to tell and I can't help but laugh at some of those weirdos.


----------



## Lindsey2 (Jan 21, 2007)

I'm exactly the same way. I love American Idol. But, I'll be glad when the auditions are over and the contest starts.

The auditions are funny and I watch them. But, I also feel sorry for a lot of the people they make fun of. I read that the really overweight guy (the one who was friends with the guy with big eyes) was in Special Olympics recently. It was just wrong for the people at American Idol to put him on and make fun of him.


----------



## Lauren (Jan 22, 2007)

Wow I hate Rosie O'Donnell now.... she used to be cool on her own show, lol. Anyway, I don't agree with her. The people do know that they're gonna be on tv and they know how Simon is and that they're probably gonna get made fun of if they can't sing. And I don't believe that some of those people who are really terrible really believe that they're good, there's just no way! I love american idol though, can't wait till tuesday!!


----------



## Sarah84 (Jan 30, 2007)

loving the show so far


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jan 31, 2007)

I didn't really think that they made fun of him, though. They made sure that he knew that he would not get a career in singing, but I thought they were respectful toward him. Simon even said that he liked him (not referring to his singing, of course)!

Anyway, I usually watch the intro episodes and then the last 3 or so episodes and that's it...


----------



## crazy13eautiful (Feb 3, 2007)

The recent one in LA, the elder man was so touching! The first guy though was nuts, the one who thought he was a cheetah or panther or whatever, WOW!


----------



## LovinPigments (Feb 4, 2007)

i only like the audtion part where pretty much everyone makes a fool of themselves...HAHAHA


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Feb 9, 2007)

I love it. It make me crazy. I pull so hard for my contestant and if they lose I am so down. LOL Kookie


----------



## Lauren (Feb 14, 2007)

Yay it's Hollywood time! Watching it right now!


----------



## Sarah84 (Feb 21, 2007)

i missed last fridays  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> must remember to watch the repeat sometime this week


----------



## SherryAnn (Feb 23, 2007)

The man who sang for his wife had me BAWLING for twenty minutes. I was so touched. I am so sorry that she passed without getting to see him.


----------



## dixiewolf (Feb 23, 2007)

I thought they got rid of the right people tonight. Except I cant wait to see Antonella go. She annoys the heck out of me.


----------



## crazy13eautiful (Feb 23, 2007)

I was so PISSED when Antonella was safe, WOW! And I can't believe Rudy went over Sanjaya, wtf?! As long as Phil &amp; the guy who sang the Brian McKnight song stick around, I'll be happy.


----------



## AprilRayne (Feb 23, 2007)

I know, I thought for sure Antonella was gone! I'm sure all the prepubescent boys voted for her because she's pretty, but last nights performance was awful! I really like Phil and Jason too. I think Akisha (is that her name ?) is my favorite girl!


----------



## Sarah84 (Feb 23, 2007)

must remember to watch tonights show, misse dit the last couple of weeks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## dixiewolf (Feb 23, 2007)

You mean Lakisha? She brought the house down, she was awesome. I like Phil too.


----------



## crazy13eautiful (Feb 23, 2007)

Uh oh, apparently there are "photos" of Antonella floating around on the net. Havent seen them, but was reading about it last night.


----------



## dixiewolf (Feb 24, 2007)

I just about it today, I saw them. The ones I saw werent horrible, she was sitting on a toilet but you couldnt see anything, and there were a couple where a bunch of girls dont have tops on and are standing in line, but they are covering their boobs. There is supposed to be a lot worse ones out there, but I havent seen them


----------



## FeverDream (Mar 2, 2007)

Are you crying? Because I totally am...they just booted Alaina and even though I didn't care much for her, she couldn't sing her song because she was crying, so all the other girls came up and sang it with her, and they were all hugging and whatnot. I don't think they should make the losers sing their songs again, it's too emotional. So anyway, that was my crying girly moment of the night =/.


----------



## natalierb (Mar 2, 2007)

Unfortunately, being on the west coast gives me a disadvantage with time. You guys get to see everything first lol! I'm not a big fan of idol, but that sounds like a sweet moment!


----------



## Lauren (Mar 2, 2007)

I just watched it... it was really sad!


----------



## Manda (Mar 2, 2007)

Who else got booted off? I hope the girl that simon made cry stays, I think she's good I voted for her a bunch of times lol.


----------



## FeverDream (Mar 2, 2007)

OMG I'm sorry!! I just gave it all away!! I put the hide spoiler button in there so no more west coasties get disappointed =X.


----------



## natalierb (Mar 2, 2007)

Lol! Don't worry, I don't think anyone got mad :wink:


----------



## crazy13eautiful (Mar 4, 2007)

I'm still surprised/pissed that Antonella is still in the running, I feel as though I'm the only one who thinks she cannot sing.


----------



## CellyCell (Mar 4, 2007)

She really can't sing - but she is real pretty, that might be it. Why she still on, that is.

I'm telling myself to watch the whole thing thru. I usually stop watching it after auditions. Only time I saw the whole thing was for the first season.

Every other season since sucked majorly. I have high hopes on this one...


----------



## Jessica (Mar 9, 2007)

I'm not saying she's a bad singer but she certainly isn't the best. She got the boot tonight! Except for her I think there was a lot of talent that didn't move into the top12 tonight....disappointing!!!


----------



## FeverDream (Mar 9, 2007)

Vote for the Worst

I voted tons for Antonella, just to see how long she can stay in. I also voted for Sanjaya and will continue to do so, bc the look on his face each week is priceless. The voting doesn't even matter, Melinda or Latisha are going to win anyway.


----------



## dixiewolf (Mar 9, 2007)

I was dissapointed tonight. Personally I think Sabrina is better than Haley. I dont care for Sundance's singing (he is a likeable guy but he really butchered Jeremy by Pearl Jam. And yeah Sanjaya seems like a sweet guy, but he just isnt an American Idol, I cant believe he is almost at the top of the results. I was glad Antonella is gone finally, she really is not a good singer, and I dont like her snotty attitude. I am glad Chris Sligh is still in, he sang a DC Talk song, and I have had the album with that song for years. I do think this year a girl will win, I have a hard time voting for the girls b/c I like almost all of them.


----------



## MissMissy (Mar 9, 2007)

i havent had time anymore to watch it lol


----------



## meganwku22486 (Mar 9, 2007)

i am SO disappointed that sabrina left...definately one of the best singers, and way better than haley. glad to see antonella is finally gone, she can't sing and has a horrible attitude...so snotty!!

why is sanjaya still there? he can't sing either!

very upset about last night...ugh!


----------



## Sarah84 (Mar 10, 2007)

arghh i missed it again yesterday, really havent got intot he show this year like i have previous years


----------



## crazy13eautiful (Mar 10, 2007)

Thursday's elimination was indeed very disappointing other than Antonella. I almost cried when I saw that Jarrod got the boot, he was one of my favorites. And what was up with Sabrina leaving over Haley, WOW! As much as I didn't like Sundance, he was better than Sanjaya. I think they shouldn't do top six guys and top six girls, the final 12 should be the best overall, even if there are more girls than guys, vice versa. I'm disappointed with this season so far.


----------



## dixiewolf (Mar 10, 2007)

I read today that "Sundance" Jason Head's cousin died in a fire right after he was eliminated. It's on a ton of entertainment news. Thats awful, his cousion gave him money to be able to afford a place to live while he competed.


----------



## SqueeKee (Mar 13, 2007)

Okay, I'm late to this thread but here's my $0.02

In the auditions, the old man singing for his wife was my most memorable moment. I bawled.

The big woman in the yellow outfit HAD to be pulling some kind of prank. I don't believe she was for real at all! LOL! I bet her and some friends made this whole plan to go on Idol and act like a fool  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I liked it when the old lady was telling Simon that he should have let her granddaughter through, and he asked "why are you smiling?" and she 's like "Cause I really really Like you" LOL!

I love Chris Sligh, Blake, Gina, Lakeisha and Melinda.

Anonella is a skank, I'm glad she got voted off - she did not deserve to be there! She needs to learn some humility and modesty. She is NOT all that.

Sanjaya is sweet but he does not deserve a spot in the top 12.

Sabrina should have been kept on, loved that she sang one of my fave songs by En Vogue.

It sucked that Jared got voted off too imo.

I DO NOT like Phil Stacy, even though his audition story was nice with the baby and all . . . I don't think he deserves a spot in the top 12. He and Sanjaya should be out and Sabrina and Jared should still be in, imo.

Sundance was growing on me, and I would have liked to see him advance, but oh well.


----------



## crazy13eautiful (Mar 18, 2007)

I wasn't surprised by who left, but I thought there were others who should've went before him.


----------



## dixiewolf (Mar 21, 2007)

Last night was the funniest episode, with the little girl bawling when Sanjaya was singing. They keep replaying that scene over and over on the news.


----------



## SqueeKee (Mar 21, 2007)

LOL! Yes that was so funny!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## teleigh (Mar 22, 2007)

I love Blake and Chris the best.


----------



## dixiewolf (Mar 22, 2007)

My favorite girl is Jordin, and my favorite guy is Chris Sligh


----------



## Marisol (Mar 22, 2007)

I can't believe that Chris was in the bottom two. That is unfreaking believable.


----------



## WhitneyF (Mar 22, 2007)

This show has just turned into a joke. I can't even stand to watch it anymore. Sanjaya, or as my dad calls him "Sayjack", needs to pack it up or I'm gonna go crazy!


----------



## dixiewolf (Mar 22, 2007)

That was ridiculous. I wanted to throw stuff at the tv. Chris R. and Stephanie? What is this worls coming to?


----------



## SqueeKee (Mar 22, 2007)

Bleh. Last night sucked. I don't like Chris R. at all, I think his voice is annoying, but he can sing much better than a few others that were safe last night  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## crazy13eautiful (Mar 22, 2007)

I thought it was funny how Chris made that face like "WOW!*I'm* in the bottom two" but yeah, there are people on that show that should've went WAY before Stephanie *cough*Sanjaya &amp; Haley*cough*


----------



## dixiewolf (Mar 22, 2007)

I wish we could make up for the good people who have left, and get Haley and Sanjaya off in one night, lol.


----------



## Kathy (Mar 22, 2007)

I missed the tryouts. I usually don't start watching until the top 12 or maybe the week before. I've missed a couple times this season though. What is the deal with that Sanjaya? Or however you spell it? Is he sleeping with Paula or something? LOL...


----------



## StereoXGirl (Mar 22, 2007)

Vote for the Worst is supporting Sanjaya.


----------



## SqueeKee (Mar 22, 2007)

No, he's getting votes because of that stupid website, Vote for the Worst. &gt;.&lt;

It's so stupid. I'm so worried about what's gonna happen once Chris R, Haley are gone . . . I don't want to turn on AI one day and see Melinda Dolittle getting voted off instead of Sanjaya &gt;.&lt;


----------



## dixiewolf (Mar 22, 2007)

Howard Stern (the radio guy, not Howard K. Stern, lol) is supporting him on his talk shows also, b/c he knows he is bad. I didnt think all this would carry him this far, so he must have some kind of actual fan base also. We have already gotten rid of Stephanie, what's next, Lakisha, Melinda, and Jordin go and he is still there? I couldnt watch anymore if that happened.


----------



## teleigh (Mar 22, 2007)

I couldn't believe Chris was in the bottom two either. He is such a good entertainer. Sanjaya is kind of like a Donny Osmond or something. Those young pre-teen girls are supposedly the ones that vote over and over until their fingers cramp up, and they love him. Then the Vote for the Worst thing I guess must be another huge reason he's still on. Wouldn't that be the oddest thing ever if he actually won?!


----------



## crazy13eautiful (Mar 23, 2007)

That would be awesome, I thought she was okay in audition but never thought she would make it THIS far, same goes for him.


----------



## emily_3383 (Mar 28, 2007)

I actually watched just to see Sanjaya and i really hope he wins! Hes really bad, i thought people were just exxagerating but he butchered that No Doubt song and his hair was special. lol


----------



## Marisol (Mar 28, 2007)

I liked tonight's show. I think that Melinda &amp; Blake did a awesome job.

WTF is this...







Seriously, dude needs to check the mirror before he comes on stage.


----------



## dixiewolf (Mar 28, 2007)

Bwwaaahhaaa! That was the highlight of the night. I just sat there in utter shock. I couldnt even listen to him b/c I was looking at his hair (which is probably what he wanted) lol


----------



## crazy13eautiful (Mar 28, 2007)

Did he sing a No Doubt song, Sanjaya that is. And yes, his hair is a WHOLE nother story lol


----------



## SqueeKee (Mar 28, 2007)

Last night was just beyond strange -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I was disappointed that only 2 people actually chose No Doubt songs =/


----------



## emily_3383 (Mar 29, 2007)

Sanjaya lives! I cant believe this. lol


----------



## Jessica (Mar 29, 2007)

I'm really surprised. I don't think he's an AMerican Idol but he definitely is doing something right. Well Chris went home....wasn't too fond of him either.


----------



## SqueeKee (Mar 29, 2007)

Meh. My Sanjaya hate grows. Oh well, I was happy Gina was safe anyway.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Mar 29, 2007)

I'm so bummed! I loved Chris!!!


----------



## vickih (Mar 29, 2007)

chris was which one again? the one that sang "every little thing she does is magic?"


----------



## dixiewolf (Mar 29, 2007)

Me too. He was my favorite guy. Now I will have to buy his band's cd. Hopefully they get back together now and do just fine. Boo on American Idol.


----------



## crazy13eautiful (Mar 29, 2007)

Yep! What a bummer that Phil keeps ending up in the bottom three, next to leave _should_ be Sanjaya, but will probably end up being Haley. I think that Vote for the Worst website is really helping him out, ALOT.


----------



## Marisol (Mar 30, 2007)

I really thought that Haley would be the one going home. UUUGGHHH!


----------



## tinktink22 (Mar 30, 2007)

used to. but i dont know i just fell out of it. havent watched it for a veerrrrrrrrry long time =(


----------



## AprilRayne (Mar 30, 2007)

3 people did! I would've liked to have more No Doubt songs too or some of Gwen's stuff on her own! I can't believe Chris S. is gone!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Stupid Sanjaya!!


----------



## anjanasadil (Mar 30, 2007)

JORDIN is my fave! next is melinda, then next is Blake. that haley chick and YESSSSSS Sanjaya need to leave!! everyone else is just so- so on that show.


----------



## dixiewolf (Mar 30, 2007)

I think Jordin should win. She has AI written all over her. If she gets booted off, thats just all kinds of wrong.


----------



## Leony (Mar 30, 2007)

Same here.

LMAO


----------



## dixiewolf (Mar 30, 2007)

The Sanjaya anthem, lol

MySpace Videos: Sanjaya Anthem by Eric Schwartz aka Smooth-E


----------



## AngelaGM (Mar 31, 2007)

I hardly ever watch A.I.


----------



## anjanasadil (Apr 1, 2007)

ok THAT was hilarious! my radio station had this playing in the morning when i went to work on friday....i was cracking up, like WTF is this?? LMAO


----------



## dixiewolf (Apr 1, 2007)

I am glad my radio doesnt play it, b/c I havent been able to get it out of my head for days, lol.


----------



## Lyndebe (Apr 4, 2007)

OMG! Thanks for the link!


----------



## emily_3383 (Apr 5, 2007)

one more week of Sanjaya!!!


----------



## Jessica (Apr 5, 2007)

Who got booted off tonight???? I was unable to watch it


----------



## emily_3383 (Apr 5, 2007)

gina.


----------



## vickih (Apr 5, 2007)

get out! what on earth is going on...


----------



## emily_3383 (Apr 5, 2007)

Honestly i just started watching so i dont really know. lol I think she was an ok singer but others were worse than her. This show is nuts.


----------



## MindySue (Apr 5, 2007)

I bet you all of the idols are thinking "damn you sanjaya!!" when they get kicked off before him.

i hate haley. shes in because of her legs, im sure!


----------



## Marisol (Apr 5, 2007)

I felt so bad when Gina was singing that song. So ironic... I can't believe Sanjaya is still in it. Did you see when they announced that he, Chris and Blake were safe that Blake and Chris congratulated one another and totally ignore him? I wonder how the others feel seeing him in there when he clearly does not deserve it.

ETA: Clip of Sanjaya and the paparazzi.

WTF!


----------



## crazy13eautiful (Apr 6, 2007)

All I know is that if he wins this season, I am definently not going to try out for next year. It's just lame how people are really screwing up the show.


----------



## empericalbeauty (Apr 6, 2007)

sanjaya needs to GO! omg. why is he still in the show? this show is turning into a big joke and if he wins, it will be the beginning of the end for A.I.


----------



## Jessica (Apr 7, 2007)

:dito:


----------



## Marisol (Apr 11, 2007)

Ok here are my two cents...

Melinda and Lakisha - boring! I am starting not to like them anymore. Be entertaining... do something different. And Melinda... stop with the act, You know you can sing... own it!

Chris, Jordin and Blake - this is who I am rooting for. I loved how Chris made the Rob Thomas/Santana song his own. Jordin was awesome! Blake... he had me wanting to listen to more Marc Anthony and I think Marc Anthony is butt. Go Blake!

Sanyaja - not bad.

Phil and Hayley - two words... bottom two


----------



## lilbit (Apr 11, 2007)

The sad part of all of this is that ever since Howard Stern put up his listeners and all of their followers to the whole "Vote for the Worst" scheme... it has really officially ruined this show and its repuation.

The fact that Simon has said that is Sanjaya wins, he will not return is just, WOW...

Will be interesting to see how things turn out...

I hope he gets booted soon


----------



## Lyndebe (Apr 11, 2007)

I am not sure if Howard Stern is having a big impact. his listeners would have to actually watch the last 10 minutes of the show to get Sanjaya's phone number, which changes every week, and actually dial for 2 hours to vote amid busy signals. I wonder if many of them really go to all that trouble? My husband listens to Stern and he would never be bothered doing anything like that. (if he did, I'd kick his a$$)!


----------



## AprilRayne (Apr 11, 2007)

They say their number right after their performance and then again at the end of the show!


----------



## lilbit (Apr 11, 2007)

Its not just Howard... it is the people he has inspired to campaign for him...

Check out the site - votefortheworst.com... Gives just a snipit of what is going on with all of this...


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Apr 12, 2007)

J-Lo was on last night. It was worth the entire time American to see her. She is so talented, classy and genuinely a nice person. She will be on to-nite and I won't miss her.


----------



## SqueeKee (Apr 12, 2007)

Glad haley is gone!


----------



## farris2 (Apr 12, 2007)

Ditto!


----------



## Marisol (Apr 12, 2007)

Same here but I was pissed off that Chris was in the bottom 3. If he goes before Sanjaya I will be disappointed.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Apr 13, 2007)

[No message]


----------



## MindySue (Apr 13, 2007)

LOL. wow


----------



## Kathy (Apr 13, 2007)

LOL...that video is funny. I'm not sure what the fascination with Sanjaya is. I find him kind of annoying.


----------



## AprilRayne (Apr 13, 2007)

I know he drives me crazy! I hate it when he stares at the camera like he wants to have sex with it!!


----------



## dixiewolf (Apr 13, 2007)

I read today that Carson Daly is supporting him, and also Paris Bennet (from last years Idol). ARG!


----------



## elvoris (Apr 16, 2007)

I'm a little late but here's my 2 cents...

Current faves are Jordin and Blake (but I have to admit the fact that he has no upper lip is really getting to me)

Sanjaya...He is just like a roach...hard to get rid of.

Love Chris but he reminds me too much of Justin Timberlake. Do we really need 2 of them?

Loved Melinda and Lakisha initially but they really are wearing me out. So tired of Melinda's weekly looks of shock and ridiculous "oh they really do love me" looks.

Phil's next to go.


----------



## LilDee (Apr 16, 2007)

hahaha me too! it grosses me out when he does that "look" into the camera! :wink3: Ew..


----------



## emily_3383 (Apr 17, 2007)

My faves are Jordin and Blake too. I think Sanjaya sings better in spanish. lol


----------



## Marisol (Apr 18, 2007)

So country music night -

Phil - he did a good job. Enough to keep him out of the bottom 3... not sure

Jordin - she did an awesome job! I think she was the best one of the night.

Sanjaya - he should try it to be the next Menudo. I am glad that the judges are tired of him being there.

Lakisha - she did an ok job. I think she will be in the bottom three.

Chris - so not his genre... he will be in the bottom 3

Melinda - I am glad that Simon finally called her on her shyness. She did a good job and she should be proud.

Blake - not his genre either but he did a good job

I think that bottom three will be Chris, Lakisha and Phil/Sanjaya


----------



## elvoris (Apr 18, 2007)

I was actually impressed with Phil this week. I agree with Martina - he should pursue a career in country music. 
Jordin was great! She can hold her own in just about any music arena. 
Sanjaya...... 
I think Lakisha has lost her confidence. She's slipping each week. 
Chris - too nasally. Since when is nasal a style of singing? Did not know that one. 
Melinda made me eat my words from my previous post. She blew them out the water with that performance. And I think even if Simon hadn't said anything she wouldn't have done that shocked look anyway. I'm sure she heard about "Melinda school of humility" (that's what it was called right?) 
Blake - I'd never heard that song before since I don't listen to country and obviously there was nothing country about the way he sang it but he did a beautiful job IMO.
Can't wait to see tonight's results.


----------



## emily_3383 (Apr 18, 2007)

lol i saw that Melinda school of humility.


----------



## dixiewolf (Apr 19, 2007)

He's gone! Finally! :rockwoot: Although I felt kind of bad when he teared up. :frown:


----------



## Jessica (Apr 19, 2007)

I missed it tonight...Sanjya is gone????


----------



## emily_3383 (Apr 19, 2007)

YES hes gone! and now i go back to not watching this show. lol


----------



## Jessica (Apr 19, 2007)

LMAO:add_wegbrech: ....It was gonna be the end of American Idol for me if he won. That would've been :bs:


----------



## anjanasadil (Apr 19, 2007)

YUP! Sanjaya is officially OFF of american idol!


----------



## emily_3383 (Apr 19, 2007)

I always watch the finale for fun but last time i saw a whole season was season 1. lol


----------



## AprilRayne (Apr 19, 2007)

I can't believe Blake was in the bottom 3!! I'm so glad Sanjaya is gone, but I will miss making fun of him every week!!


----------



## MindySue (Apr 19, 2007)

I don't care if everyone hates Sanjaya. Im gonna miss him. He was the only fun part of the show and now it's gone. His voice is beautiful when it's soft but then he tries to sing on stage and ..nope. doesnt work. Poor Sanjaya cried, and everyone cheered.


----------



## FeverDream (Apr 19, 2007)

I'm absolutely distraught. All the other singers are totally bland compared to the drama of sanjaya, and I'll miss seeing him each week. I hope he's able to manage more than 15 minutes of fame and gets a record deal or something.


----------



## crazy13eautiful (Apr 19, 2007)

I was happy to see Phil wasn't in the bottom again and I had no idea that the whole Simon "look" caused quite a stir, I felt bad for him cause he actually looked really sorry and hurt that people thought he was disrespecting the tragedy.


----------



## Marisol (Apr 19, 2007)

He is gone...whooo hoo!


----------



## Lauren (Apr 19, 2007)

I'm so happy he's gone! Blake and Jordin and my favorites, I would be happy with either of them winning.


----------



## MindySue (Apr 21, 2007)

haha! so glad you agree with me!!!

i didn't either. i saw it, and thought, simon hates when people get off topic on there. like when he said happy birthday grandma or something, simon got all mad. i thought it was just like that. i wasnt suprised because it's simon. it's cool he didn't mean it that way though. i like simon. i loved when he got mad at ryan for saying he would never like sanjaya, and simon said "i liked him last week big mouth" that shut him up! haha

also, i like how simon isn't afraid to say who he thinks is going home, or who is the best. i wanted to slap melinda doolittle when she sat in the middle really fast when ryan said pick a side. it was badddd acting. melinda knew who was in the bottom. it may be considered hurtful to them but lets be real. it's been done before. every single time ryan does that they do the same thing. it was cute maybe the first time. and whenever ryan asks who did the best, simon is the only one who will answer. go simon!

i found simon to be totally correct when he asked melinda to not act surprised when he complimented her. ryan asked her what she thought of it since shes so humble. i duno, she BUGS ME. she may be humble but thats freaking annoying! you can obviously sing, or you wouldnt have tried out. you know you can sing. stop acting so surprised.


----------



## social-buttafly (Apr 23, 2007)

lol. Personally, I loved that Sanjaya was on the show cos he breathed new life into it. All the contestants are soooo damn boring this year. Yawn. I'm so over the oh-so humble Melinda and her many facial expressions everytime she gets a compliment.

Now that Sanjaya is gone, I don't even want to watch. I'm not saying Sanjaya can blow (sing) but I *AM* saying he's a great entertainer. =)


----------



## Marisol (Apr 25, 2007)

This will be a tough week. I thought that they all did good even Phil. I can only predict one person on the bottom 3 and that would be Lakisha. I think she is losing it. I voted for Blake and Chris like crazy tonight.


----------



## crazy13eautiful (Apr 25, 2007)

I'm over Lakisha, at first I really liked her and thought it'd be down to her and Melinda, but she has really been falling down the ranks and I could definently see it being Jordin and Melinda as the final two and maybe Jordin even taking it in the finale. I'm glad Phil has been stepping it up because he's been my fave guy, go Phil!


----------



## Lauren (Apr 26, 2007)

I'm watching their special 2 hour idol gives back episode right now! It's so touching... I just made my donation, how about you guys?


----------



## dixiewolf (Apr 26, 2007)

I donated as well.


----------



## AprilRayne (Apr 26, 2007)

Oh my gosh!! I just watched it! I did not see that coming!


----------



## Marisol (Apr 26, 2007)

I felt so bad for Jordin. But I am glad that they will count all the votes next week.


----------



## dixiewolf (Apr 26, 2007)

I almost had a heart attack when she was the only one still standing. They probably picked the person with the most votes to do that too. I am glad they didnt send anyone home though, since it was a charity program. That would have been really sad.


----------



## MindySue (Apr 26, 2007)

i thought it was kinda lame they didn't send someone home. thats just my opinion. i don't like laquisha she needs to go!! they raised so much money, that was an awesome thing they did..i wonder how much simon paula and randy donated (they better have!)


----------



## Lauren (Apr 27, 2007)

I was very surprised that they didn't kick anyone off too, I was scared when Jordin was the last one, I love her!


----------



## farris2 (Apr 27, 2007)

Do you think they did that just to scare people? I don't think Jordin would have been in the bottom 3,unless the same thing that happened to Chris last season happened again?


----------



## empericalbeauty (Apr 27, 2007)

Hopefully they remember that the money belongs to charity. ...Just saying.


----------



## crazy13eautiful (May 5, 2007)

No more Phil =*[ LAME!


----------



## Jessica (May 5, 2007)

Who got kicked off this week???? I missed it. Obviously Phil...I can see from the above post. I thought there was supposed to be two booted this past week.

EDIT** Never mind....googled it...lol. Chris Richardson was the other Idol to get the boot


----------



## Marisol (May 5, 2007)

I was ecstatic that Phil got kicked off. I knew Chris would be the other one. I was sad to see him go.

Go Blake!


----------



## farris2 (May 10, 2007)

Well now that lakeisha is gone....I think Blake will be next,although I like him. Jordin will win I think.


----------



## Marisol (May 10, 2007)

I agree with you. I would love to see Blake and Jordin in the top 2 but that won't happen unless Melinda does something silly next week.


----------



## Lauren (May 10, 2007)

I really hope Melinda is the next one to go! She annoys me.


----------



## farris2 (May 12, 2007)

yeah she's getting tiring


----------



## Geek (May 16, 2007)

Blake rocks our house bigtime, we all love him.

But my prediction is Melinda and Jordin in the top and Jordin will win.


----------



## BeneBaby (May 16, 2007)

I think Jordin will win. I love her, but I do like Blake too.


----------



## MindySue (May 17, 2007)

I just watched ai and I had to laugh soooooooooo hard when melinda was sent home.. OMG!!! I thought she would win. Im sooooooo freakin happy blake is in the finals!!!!!!!!!!!

simon was pissed.

you suck tony!! hahaha jk i thought the same but i was gladly proven wrong!!


----------



## dixiewolf (May 17, 2007)

Ok now that I have calmed down from Melinda going, (I didnt speak for awhile, my jaw was to the floor, I just sat and stared at the tv). I am glad that Jordin is in the finale, all my votes paid off, lol. She has been my favorite girl all season. Blake is getting on my nerves, I thought last night was his best night yet, but I cant handle anymore of the beatboxing stuff. I guess I have to though, I am still watching the finale.


----------



## dlwt2003 (May 17, 2007)

I am a Blake and Jordin fan my self. BUT I WAS SHOCKED AS WELL. I GASPED, my mouth droped, I was shocked. My dh was so happy but I was just shocked. I know Melinda will have a good career but I was still shocked. Actually GO BLAKE~~gO jORDIN~~ mY FAV is BLAKE THOUGH~~


----------



## Geek (May 17, 2007)

W00T! w00t! I'm happy I was wrong! Blake rulez, plus he likes big butts

Blake is good for the Idol show. He's very popular

Go Blake! Altho, I dunno if he can win over Jordin


----------



## Marisol (May 17, 2007)

I am a total Blake fan! I was so shocked when they announced Melinda was leaving. Holy moly! Do your thing baby!


----------



## dixiewolf (May 17, 2007)

I think it would be bad for his career if he won. They would American Idolize his album and it would not allow him to be creative. Kind of like how last year, I loved Chris but didnt want him to win, and now he has an awesome album. Blake also doesnt want to win. He looked really upset last night when it was Melinda and not him going.


----------



## farris2 (May 23, 2007)

Ok so....who do you think it will be???


----------



## Marisol (May 23, 2007)

I hope Blake wins it!


----------



## farris2 (May 24, 2007)

Well I guess we all know who won.....


----------



## AprilRayne (May 24, 2007)

I was so mad!!! We recorded it on our DVR and started watching it later and I guess they went over 2 hours so it cut off after they all sang together with Carrie, Kelly and Ruben!! I had to get on line to see who won, so I missed the most important part of the show!! Oh well! I didn't really care who won anyway! I think they'll both do well with their careers! Blake's beat boxing was awesome!!


----------



## brewgrl (May 24, 2007)

i cried... i am an emotional joke. when jordin cried, i cried.


----------



## AnitaNa (May 24, 2007)

the last part was boring...i thought itsd

be way more emotional jordin and the family seemed so cold. nothing can beat the final on the first season of kelly clarskon. im glad blake didnt win either..he'd end up blending in with everyone.


----------



## Geek (May 24, 2007)

If you don't wanna know who won, don't click



Jordan Sparks


----------



## Aprill (May 24, 2007)

thanks, Tony, I havent watched a day of this season


----------



## Zoey (May 24, 2007)

Tony,isnt she Jordin?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> thanks for the spoiler though,my DL wont be finished before i get back home and it is not yet announced on the official site.


----------



## Marisol (May 24, 2007)

Congrats to Jordin!

I am still a Blaker Girl!

Why on earth did they have Sanjaya song with Joe Perry? That was a total joke!

I loved Bette Midler.


----------



## farris2 (May 25, 2007)

The ending was ok....I couldnt believe it went over alomost 10 minutes. I was home so I got to see it,but I know a lot of people were not and missed it.


----------



## SqueeKee (May 29, 2007)

OKay, the show went exactly as I was hoping. Jordin winning and Blake second, although Blake is actually my fave. I don't want him tied down with contracts and stuff.

Sure he's not the greatest singer, but he has his own consistent style and I flove it! can't wait to hear is CD  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Jordin, Melinda, LeKeisha, The short haired one...sure they're good singers but they're just basically carbon copies of stuff we already see everywhere in the music industry.

So yeh, I heart blake.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------

